
Ask HN: What should you focus on in the first 2 weeks at a new company? - howtonavcomp
Hi,<p>I am starting my position as a software engineer at a big company next week and would like to know what to focus on for the first two weeks at a big company.<p>Previously, I worked at a small dev shop for 3 years and have never experienced working at a large corporation before.<p>What advice would you give for navigating bureaucracy, getting promoted, networking in company, etc.
======
greenyoda
Listen carefully to what the people in the company are telling you: how things
work, who are the people who can get things done, etc. (For some of the
political stuff, you may have to read between the lines.) Don't try to stick
your two cents in to impress them with how much you know - just listen to what
they have to say.

Also, people like it when you actually listen to what they have to say, so you
might end up making some friends this way.

To get promoted, you'll need to have a good relationship with your direct
manager, since you're not likely to get promoted unless he or she says good
things about you.

------
exceptione
Make sure your are friendly to your colleagues. They know how to navigate
through the company. They are also the ones who will give your manager
feedback about how you are doing, as it is not unreasonable your manager is
not able to assess that by him/her self.

Ask someone higher up to be your mentor.

